# CSS vs Table design in Bezug auf google ranking



## Rodpacker (30. Juni 2006)

Hello,
sorry, bin grad auf der Suche nach Artikeln, die sich damit beschäftigen, in wie weit sich Webpages besser von Google indiziern lassen, wenn man statt tables divs (bzw. komplett css) verwendet!
Ich weiss, ich hab schonmal sowas gesehen, aber ich kann nicht mehr finden;(.
Kennt jemand Artikel, die sich damit beschäftigen?
Am besten zwei Seiten mit eben diesen Unterschieden vergleichen?
thanx a lot
greetz
rodpacker


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juni 2006)

Semantisches Markup ist auf jeden Fall einem Tabellenlayout vorzuziehen. In wie weit das jedoch die Bewertung der Rangfolge beeinflusst, weiß ich nicht. Denn es gibt eine Menge weiterer Faktoren, die dabei eine Rolle spielen. Die acht grundlegendsten sind dabei:





			
				http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200512/8_essential_search_engine_marketing_techniques/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Title Tags (which should be document titles or title elements, since it’s the text between the opening and closing title tags that is important, not the actual tags)
> Keyword Density
> Site Structure
> Internal Links
> ...


----------

